# Harvesting Moss... will it grow underwater?



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

I went looking for wild moss the other day (near the Wyoming/Idaho border where there are some freshwater springs) and the only moss I found was growing on top of river rocks or by the side of the stream. There wasn't any that was fully submerged, just touching the water enough to get a little wet sponge effect. 

Will it grow submerged (underwater) in a planted tank?
Is it possible to identify exactly what type of moss it is?
-Like I said, the site was around a small stream and freshwater springs in the Rockies.




















And here is some that was not that close to the actual water source, so I'm guessing it wouldn't do that well fully underwater...










Anyone know or have any ideas?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

The last looks like star moss Lolz. And from what I've heard? It doesn't do great underwater, but I know H4n has a variety that grows submerged. 

I'm no moss expert, but I'd just tell you that you can only learn by trying. Most mosses aren't truly aquatics, they just grow in water as well as on land. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## BenderBendingRodriguez (Aug 29, 2009)

I've tried some that I've found out in the wild in the past and some lived underwater and some didn't you just have to try it. Some of the ones I've got to live underwater have changed in growth form and look nothing like they did terrestrially. Just give it a shot and let us know how it works out. Who knows you may discover a new variety of moss.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

All i can say is give it a shot, probably try it in a tank that isnt your main first because if it doesnt survive it could become a huge mess if it falls apart


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I'll make another post when I actually put some of it in a tank. I think I'll try both types just to see what happens.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

let us know how it goes, look fun.


----------

